# ssmtp startup

## Glicks

I have that ssmtp on my system and wonder, how to start it up. There is no smtp, mail or ssmtp script, so an rc-update does not work on either of those. 

So, how do I make it come up during boot ? Itis pretty much all I need so no need to use postfix or any other full featured mta.

----------

## mb

via inetd.....

i use sslwrap for my exim mailer.... my /etc/inetd.conf looks like

```

smtp            stream  tcp     nowait  mail    /usr/sbin/exim exim -bs

[...]

ssmtp   stream  tcp nowait  root    /usr/sbin/tcpd  /usr/sbin/sslwrap  -cert /etc/sslwrap/server.pem -addr 127.0.0.1

 -port 25

```

#mb

----------

## Guest

Thanks for your reply. That means, if I do not want to use it with inetd (do not feel like installing inetd for a single service), but standalone I need to write a startup script on my own. Correct ?

Or is ssmtp not capable of running stand alone ? Haven't found anything regarding this in the manpage

----------

## mb

correct.. if you dont want to use inetd, you have to make your own start/stop script (or use the default local.start local.stop (at least i saw these somewhere))

ssmtp standalone.. good question.... the only solution with exim if found was to use sslwrap..

#mb

----------

